

Logitech Brings Skype To Your Living Room With New TV Cam HD - ServerGeek
http://hothardware.com/News/Logitech-Brings-Skype-To-Your-Living-Room-With-New-TV-Cam-HD/

======
gregcohn
Been looking for this product for a long time!

